# RWD Tranny for VQ30DE?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't know too much about Nissan stuff, and what I do know is only what I've picked up on the web. Can anyone tell me if there is a simple swap for a RWD 5 or 6 speed to a VQ30DE? Hopefully, that was made available to the North American market. Hell, even an adapter for a T-5 would be fine. I've got a small, lightweight British roadster with not too much space between the frame rails, and a low hoodline. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------

